# Creating A Shout Out Box



## Jaymie1989

Hey,

I have already found a HTML code for a shout out box but because the template is black the submit button its clear and the text in the text area and text field is white and so it the background, No idea how to change them

Here is the code i have



Code:


<html>
 <title>Shout Box</title>
  <body>
  <center><b>SHOUT BOX</b></center><br>
  <form action="post">
  <table align="center">
   <tr>
    <td align="center">Name: <input type="text" name="name" id="name"></td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
    <td align="center" valign="top">Comment <textarea name="comment" id="comment"></textarea></td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
    <td align="center"><input type="button" value="Submit" onClick="updateComment();"></td>
   </tr>
  </table>
  </form>
  <br>
  <table align="center">
   <tr>
    <td align="center">
     <div id="shout">No Comments</div>
    </td>
   </tr>
  </table>
  </body>
</html>

Its only the text color and the submit button that needs to be changed, and maybe a bit wider.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Sorry I have just tryed it and it doesnt work.

Is it something wrong with the code or what?


----------



## carsey

That aint gonna work, there aint anywhere for the data to be saved. Plus the fact that the comments aint saved as 'post' they wont show. Is this MySQL or PHP or Java


----------



## Iomega0318

Yeah what carsey said.. I can't see what you posted working.. at least not very well..

Where did you get it from?


----------



## Jaymie1989

I got it from http://lampgeekz.netgeekz.net/forum/index.php/topic,19.html

No idea what i can do but the page might explain it more than i can.


----------



## carsey

I dont understand any of that. It says get stuff from the database, but there aint any variable for the database.

Try looking at this:

http://lex.kickhit.com/scripts.php

http://www.free-php.org.uk/
http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Scripts_and_Programs/Chat_Scripts/index.html


----------



## Jaymie1989

I will give the first 2 links ago if it works


----------



## Iomega0318

What carsey said will work, from the information on that page.. I believe it is referring to installing it on SMF forums.. I use them so it made since to me lol..
You can also try:
http://www.shoutpro.com/
or
http://sourceforge.net/projects/ezchatbox/


----------



## Jaymie1989

I cannot install anything, there is one website that the admins of the company where i got my forum from. 

The site is http://www.shoutmix.com/

the code from there is 
For Flash viewer


> <!-- Begin ShoutMix - http://www.shoutmix.com -->
> <object title="exchangeuk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www2.shoutmix.com/viewer.swf" width="160" height="400">
> <param name="movie" value="http://www2.shoutmix.com/viewer.swf" />
> <param name="flashvars" value="id=exchangeuk&popup=1&invite=Join%20chat%21" />
> </object>
> <br /><a href="http://www.shoutmix.com" title="Get your own free shoutbox at ShoutMix!">Free shoutbox @ ShoutMix</a><br />
> <!-- End ShoutMix -->


and place shout out on website



> <!-- Begin ShoutMix - http://www.shoutmix.com -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br /><a href="http://www.shoutmix.com" title="Get your own free shoutbox at ShoutMix!">Free shoutbox @ ShoutMix</a><br />
> <!-- End ShoutMix -->


----------



## Jaymie1989

I have done it now.

I was putting the HTML in the wrong box, I had to ask the company where i got it from.

thanks Chris and Iomega0318


----------



## carsey

No problem.


----------



## Iomega0318

What he said


----------



## Skyliecs

Ahhhhhh!!!I tried it but then its not acting to the submit button:sigh:


----------

